# What causes the difference



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

Just started slinging (gangster style TTF) and have made 4 different slingshots. Of the 4 only one shoots where I aim it. All the others either shoot low or high or too one side. Same anchor point used and the sling shots are all roughly the same size. I made them from templates I found here on the forum. What causes the difference. I try to maintain the same anchor point and hand hold. With the one I like , I finally got 10 shots in a 3 inch circle at 10 meters. However this is after two weeks of trying. Thanks in advance for any help with understanding the differece


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Most likely your frames have different widths, hence the variation in height when using a permanent anchor. A leftward or rightward drift indicates that the slingshot is not held perpendicular to the projectile's line of flight. 
And remember the difference between OTT and TTF styles. In OTT, the anchor is constant and the distance adjustment is made by raising/lowering the slingshot. In TTF, the slingshot is stationary and the anchor is variable, depending on distance.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Is the overall fork width different on each slingshot?

If they are different widths you will need to adjust your anchor point up or down to compensate for the different fork widths. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Check that the length of the tubes or bands is the same. On the one pulling high, reverse the bands between the top and bottom to check how it pulls. The latex is not perfectly homogeneous and I have already noticed differences in elongation along a straight strip during a stretch test, some stretch more.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

NorthernOntario said:


> Just started slinging (gangster style TTF) and have made 4 different slingshots. Of the 4 only one shoots where I aim it. All the others either shoot low or high or too one side. Same anchor point used and the sling shots are all roughly the same size. I made them from templates I found here on the forum. What causes the difference. I try to maintain the same anchor point and hand hold. With the one I like , I finally got 10 shots in a 3 inch circle at 10 meters. However this is after two weeks of trying. Thanks in advance for any help with understanding the differece


I would think that if you
got 10 shots on a almost 8 cm target 
at 10 M you are on your way!
Sometimes I band up a frame with specs I have used and like but just does not shoot the same?
Trouble shoot system, find nothing?
Make another shoots just fine so set that does not is either cut smaller or becomes scrap. 
Biggest, one of the reasons now use only cuffs for Imho longest life with
all edges on frame rounded to hopefully 
help crash damage.
In a utopia would be nice small light
electronic shot counter on each frame to ease records. 
If I was millionaire with those inspired
working for, with me, have always had tons if ideas!
Dont know if you have read or learned this but try a very visible line on the top band perfecly centered from frame to pouch and maybe try to line up band frame connection , line mark on target and adjust anchor to be on.
Sometimes I get one setup that works so well I know off target is me!
And when it comes together....,,
ukj


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for all the input, the slingshot that works for me is called a BSA pocket predator with a 2.5 inch inside fork width. At 10 meters the top edge of my fork works perfectly for elevation. I also use a pen and draw a one inch line in the centre of the band at the fork . I use this line for left and right alignment. Until I master the finger release with consistency I will stick with weak bands. My draw length is 32 inches I cut my bands 10.5 inches long with a taper of 1/2 and 3/4 at the other end ( yellow Chinese latex .6mm).( 5/16 steel balls) Not sure if I will ever start lighting matches but I do enjoy shooting.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good to hear you enjoy the shooting. That is key IMHO. 
There are of course a lot of variables and one I've been noticing in particular lately is how sensitive the anchor point accuracy is. A very, very small variation in anchor makes quite a difference at the target.
That stacking on the other variable does add up to quite a range.
For example, an Olympic archery finger tab usually has a metal plate of some description on the top of it that you rest against the bone of your chin. That way minimizing as much as possible any variation.
Shot a tournament one time where a girl was having a lot of variation in shot placement until her coach discovered she was chewing gum. Sometimes it was between her teeth thus changing her jaw position and moving the shot placement. 
With most of my slingshots, my anchor is on my right earlobe so I literally just touch my thumb so I can just barely feel it on my earlobe. 
Oh, at 10 meters, a three inch shot circle is not too bad! Especially if you can do that consistently.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

I like the idea of using my right ear lobe. This would give me a longer draw length. Presently I am using my index finger just touching the corner of my mouth. My 10 shots in the three inch circle so far has been a one time event. The stars in the cosmos must have been in align. Two days later and I have not been able to repeat this accuracy. For me the release is the wild card. My thumb and and index finger are starting to go numb. Hopefully I will build up the strength an calluses on my fingers. Still Fun


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

NorthernOntario said:


> I like the idea of using my right ear lobe. This would give me a longer draw length. Presently I am using my index finger just touching the corner of my mouth. My 10 shots in the three inch circle so far has been a one time event. The stars in the cosmos must have been in align. Two days later and I have not been able to repeat this accuracy. For me the release is the wild card. My thumb and and index finger are starting to go numb. Hopefully I will build up the strength an calluses on my fingers. Still Fun


Something you might want to try.........
If you take a close look at the pouch on this slingshot I just finished, it has been wet formed for a half sphere recess on both sides with a tab hanging out the back.
When shooting, I just pinch the tab and the two half "clam shells" hold the ball quite nicely.
Makes for a crazy good release as you are just relaxing your grip and the tab just slides right out.
Just started using it and it is very accurate.
Only took a few minutes to make - and to dry overnight.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Keep shooting!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

NorthernOntario said:


> Thanks in advance for any help with understanding the differece


Drink more milk.
Drink less soda.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

For me, if the top of the fork tips are in line with one another front to back and side to side, it will shoot straighter without adjusting while aiming. I have taken forks that were not and 'tuned them up' with good results each time.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

Roll Fast said:


> Something you might want to try.........
> If you take a close look at the pouch on this slingshot I just finished, it has been wet formed for a half sphere recess on both sides with a tab hanging out the back.
> When shooting, I just pinch the tab and the two half "clam shells" hold the ball quite nicely.
> Makes for a crazy good release as you are just relaxing your grip and the tab just slides right out.
> ...


Did you sew the leather or glue the leather to make the Tab. This looks like a really good idea and I am anxious to try them. I have ordered these from a site in China however as of yet they are still on one of those slow boats from China


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Drink more milk.
> Drink less soda.


Drink much more water!
Cow Milk is for baby cows,
Human milk for baby humans.
Ever thought about that?
All soda is sugar poison therefore drink none.
Just my thoughts.....
ukj


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

ukj said:


> Ever thought about that?


I do. All the time. I need milk for my tea. But I can't quite tap another person for that, can I? It would be just too weird.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> I do. All the time. I need milk for my tea. But I can't quite tap another person for that, can I? It would be just too weird.


I also like most use milk with cereal and eat yogurt and good cheese.
But still have a strong suspicion that dairy products may not be good for our health.
ukj


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh boy.... Yeah man... whatever. See you later.


----------



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

NorthernOntario said:


> Just started slinging (gangster style TTF) and have made 4 different slingshots. Of the 4 only one shoots where I aim it. All the others either shoot low or high or too one side. Same anchor point used and the sling shots are all roughly the same size. I made them from templates I found here on the forum. What causes the difference. I try to maintain the same anchor point and hand hold. With the one I like , I finally got 10 shots in a 3 inch circle at 10 meters. However this is after two weeks of trying. Thanks in advance for any help with understanding the differece


Fork width could be the culprit. If the difference is high and low thats what I would put my money on. My sweet spot for frame width is 90mm so I try to stick with frames that size. Fork length can make a difference too. When I shoot ttf I tent to move my anchor closer to my nose because my ott fork frames are further from my hand. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

NorthernOntario said:


> Just started slinging (gangster style TTF) and have made 4 different slingshots. Of the 4 only one shoots where I aim it. All the others either shoot low or high or too one side. Same anchor point used and the sling shots are all roughly the same size. I made them from templates I found here on the forum. What causes the difference. I try to maintain the same anchor point and hand hold. With the one I like , I finally got 10 shots in a 3 inch circle at 10 meters. However this is after two weeks of trying. Thanks in advance for any help with understanding the differece


If windage is a problem then you likely are not anchoring under your shooting eye. Canting your neck over a bit might be something to try. Everyone's face is different so you have to experiment to find what works for you. The higher up the ear I anchor the more I cant my neck over to keep the pouch under my eye. It works for me and that's what matters.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

NorthernOntario said:


> Did you sew the leather or glue the leather to make the Tab. This looks like a really good idea and I am anxious to try them. I have ordered these from a site in China however as of yet they are still on one of those slow boats from China


Just cut a large leather blank from an old work glove. Formed a couple of pockets by soaking the leather in water for a few minutes and clamping it in a vise overnight.
Then cut the pouch to shape with a pair of scissors. Real easy.
Then glued the two halves of the tab together. Just used a tacky craft glue. Seems to hold.
If it starts to let go I'll sew a little thread into it. 
Hope that explains it.........


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

All those that suggested fork width were right on. I have a 32 inch draw with a constant anchor in the corner of my mouth. My perfect outside fork width for TTF side shooting is 4 inches. The edge of the top fork is perfect for elevation at 10 yards . So I experimented and made two sling shots, one wider and one narrower . Of course the wider shot low and the narrower one shot high. In my experiment the fork width needs to be match the individuals draw length. My four inch outside fork width would not work for some one who had a different draw length. 
Getting better — at 10 yards I often put all 10 in a 3 inch circle. Waiting for a order of 1/4 steel balls to try. Presently shooting 5/16. Long way from lighting matches But I do enjoy shooting. Paul


----------

